# Mr. Aqua 3G LUSH Pothos! + Custom Planted HOB Breederbox



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm digging the planted breeder box, can't wait to see it filled in.


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Aug 22, 2014)

Pretty cool. You can feed the plants in the breeder box with fish poop from the main tank. Cycle of life ;-)


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

Yeah, the idea is the plants in the breeder box are no maintenance meaning they will thrive off whatever debri the filter flows in there. I will have to clean the breeder box periodically to keep the flow in tact. But once established, it should keep the tank very clean.

Also, these are not the best conditions for Blyxa because Blyxa likes highlight, co2, and lots of ferts. So, I'm hoping the Blyxa will thrive. We will have to wait and see. I'm confident, however that every other plant will do great.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Fantastic idea!!!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

You know the ZooMed canister is supposed to be level with the tank?

I would like to have mine below but I am worried about leaks.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

dru said:


> You know the ZooMed canister is supposed to be level with the tank?
> 
> I would like to have mine below but I am worried about leaks.


Yeah, I heard about that. I haven't had a problem yet. Eventually, I'll move the tank and relocated the canister level with the tank.

Today I found a nice plant that I'm pretty excited about. I found it at Home Depot labeled "Wandering Jew HB". I'm guessing the HB stands for hybrid. I planted the stems in the HOB breeder.

Here is a picture of the both Wandering Jew types with Wandering Jew HB is on the right:


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The cycle got stalled in this tank due to the ammonia coming out of the tap and converting to nitrite. The nitrites were astronomically high. I had to find a new water source and change 5 gallons of water in 3 consecutive water changes to get the nitrites to a manageable level. Hopefully the system can finish cycling now. If not, then it's more water changes.

Added Ludwigia Repens to the HOB breeder under the Pathos as an experiment. I want to see if it can hold up to the dry winter air here in Minnesota once it grows emerged.

Also, added x2 Black Bar Endlers temporarily. One was FAT and now I have several fry.

I'll try and get more pictures posted soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I wish I could find a deep purple wandering jew variant! The ones I locally find are faint purple tinted :/


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> I wish I could find a deep purple wandering jew variant! The ones I locally find are faint purple tinted :/


Found mine at the good 'ol Home Depot! Just a quick snip snip as I walk through window shopping the plants. 😉


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The Wandering Jew HB rotted out and died. I replaced it with regular Wandering Jew which is doing very well. Im not so sure the "HB" stands for hybrid because the regular Jew says HB on it too. Therefore, I'm not sure what kind of plant that was. Oh, well!

Today, I did more water changes to keep nitrites down. This time x2 90% water changes.


----------



## hitmanx (Jun 24, 2012)

I've done something similar using the same breeder box as a riparium planting location here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=804482


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The Blyx wasn't doing well so I replaced it with Hygrophilia Polysperma. I also replaced the Wandering Jew with more Pothos.

I decided to go to Home Depot and buy x2 4" potted Pothos @ $2.50 each. I removed them from the pots, banged out the dirt, and rinsed the rest of the dirt. Then, I removed the sponge in each compartment and stuck the Pathos in and buried the roots in red lava rock.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

This tank still hasn't cycled. Nitrites go sky high even shortly after a water change. I just keep changing water and seeding from an established filter. I hope it will cycle soon..

Today, I replaced the light with a Finnex Planted +. The old light just didn't seem to be doing the plants any favors. I had to suspend the good ol' fashion DIY way with conduit. I'll get pictures up soon.

I might have to shorten up the canisters hose lines in an attempts to increase the flow. I think that may help.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Are your hoses dirty or is that just the pic? 

My flow dies when they are dirty


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Another picture update!



Suspended Finnex Planted+


Replaced Blyxa With Hygrophilia Polysperma


Black Bar Endlers & Fry


Different Varieties of Pothos:


From left to right
Epipremnum aureum "Marble Queen"
Epipremnum pinnatum "Neon"
Epipremnum aureum "Golden"


----------



## COMediSun (Jan 9, 2015)

Very inspirational! Love how you hung your light fixture.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

COMediSun said:


> Very inspirational! Love how you hung your light fixture.


Thanks, very much appreciated!

Today, I tested for nitrites and 0. The tank is now cycled. So I added 2 pink ram horn snails.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

The plan is to add a Betta and try and breed some pink ram horn snails after I get back from vacation.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

*Picture Update*










Backgrounds plant: Hygrophilia Polysperma
Foreground plant: Unknown crypt (thought it was parva)
Crowntail Betta Added


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

This thing is still going strong. I just top off with water from my 125g and it's good to go.


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

Nice little tank, Ill check updates


----------

